
Microsoft resurrects Clippy and then brutally kills him off again - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/22/18276923/microsoft-clippy-microsoft-teams-stickers-removal
======
_bxg1
Personally I think adding him in as a sticker pack is a cute way to embrace
the joke and keep him around for the more nostalgically-inclined, in a
nonintrusive way. The "brand police" clearly don't understand that people like
to see a human side of the soulless corporations they buy software from.

------
kevin_b_er
Did the research. Even if you got a copy of the github repository, all the
actual clippy stickers were downloaded on the fly from a series of called out
URLs in a config file following this pattern:
[https://msteamsclippy.azureedge.net/150/*.gif](https://msteamsclippy.azureedge.net/150/*.gif)

That domain is NXDOMAIN now.

------
solarkraft
I wanted to send him into my company's Teams chat today and was disappointed I
wasn't able to find him.

I'm willing to bet that Teams' sticker feature saw a few % of increase in
interaction. It was my first time opening it.

------
jdsully
The Office org at Microsoft can be way too serious sometimes.

------
lamarpye
Clippy knew the risks when he signed up.

